# Win7 Webcam Driver Model PG088AA



## guitarfreaknation (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok, I found this old web cam laying around a few months ago but I couldnt find a compatible windows 7 driver (64-bit). I gave up on it but I though I'd post here in case someone has the same web cam. 

This is the cam:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009JR4XS/?tag=tec06d-20

The model: PG088AA


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 30, 2010)

have u tried Windows Update?

i could driver to my Macca webcam there and it says it's HP Based ^^


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Sep 30, 2010)

puma99dk| said:


> have u tried Windows Update?
> 
> i could driver to my Macca webcam there and it says it's HP Based ^^



Yes, it connects, does some crap but fails to find a driver.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 30, 2010)

Alright now, this is what I found.
The hp Webcam Model PG088AA is made by Micro Innovations\Digital Innovations and has the same model number.  Also, it is the same as Digital Innovations model DC-4120.

I will give some links below:
Digital Innovations & Micro Innovations Forums
Can't find drivers for PG088AA webcam
Digital Innovations KB Database\forum
PG088AA and DC-4120 HP Webcam Driver (for what I don't know)
PG0088AA#ABA User's Manual
HP VGA Webcamera webpage, seems to be the same, but with a different stand.
An HP VGA Webcam Driver for Windows 7 64 bit (may work)

Goodluck.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Sep 30, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Alright now, this is what I found.
> The hp Webcam Model PG088AA is made by Micro Innovations\Digital Innovations and has the same model number.  Also, it is the same as Digital Innovations model DC-4120.
> 
> I will give some links below:
> ...





EDIT:


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 1, 2010)

You are welcome.
Did any work?  As, I had no way to test the drivers.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 1, 2010)

95Viper said:


> You are welcome.
> Did any work?  As, I had no way to test the drivers.



Been kinda busy to check all the links but will get to it today hopefully


----------



## pawel04 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here is the driver for HP PG088A for Vista and win7:

http://chomikuj.pl/pawel041 

In win7 you have to install it manually (device manager -> VGA camera -> right mouse button -> install driver -> manually -> choose the unzipped folder


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 24, 2010)

pawel04 said:


> Here is the driver for HP PG088A for Vista and win7:
> 
> http://chomikuj.pl/pawel041
> 
> In win7 you have to install it manually (device manager -> VGA camera -> right mouse button -> install driver -> manually -> choose the unzipped folder



Looks like its the right driver but still get nothing.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, you have me perplexed...

However!
Try some of these at Microsoft update catalog.  You will, probably, have to use MS Internet Explorer to access this MS site, as, it is finicky about the browser used to access it, sometimes.
I just did the search for HP usb webcam, but, if you want, you can do the search for "webcam" and there are a lot of them(Logitech, Phillips, Ace, etc.)
If you do a search for Digital Innovations; nothing comes up, but Micro Innovations does, however, it says Service and Quality Technology Co(just an XP driver).


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Oct 25, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Wow, you have me perplexed...
> 
> However!
> Try some of these at Microsoft update catalog.  You will, probably, have to use MS Internet Explorer to access this MS site, as, it is finicky about the browser used to access it, sometimes.
> ...



Yeah makes me want to get a sledge hammer and off this damn thing. lol


----------

